# 5 yr old GSP Free to good home.



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Shotgun Kennel said:


> You know, you are right finding a new home does beat a shelter. I was too judgemental too quickly. Lots of reasons for giving up dogs. I have never sent one of our long time pets to another home. I have taken in a few dogs people were going to take to a shelter, did some work with them and the dogs went to great new homes. My apologies to those I offended.
> 
> I just hate to see these family pets sent down the road when they have what is a good home and are well taken care of.


 
I understand where you were coming from. I see my dog as more or less my best friend and I cant see giving him up for anything. Some people just see their dogs as (dont take this the wrong way) a tool more so than a family member, and I suppose theres nothing wrong with that being thats what the breed was designed for. In the end at least he's not throwing it in a shelter.

To the OP, best of luck finding him a new home..


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Shotgun Kennel said:


> You are right I jumped the gun on who caused the gun shyness. I do know enough to understand what causes gun shy dogs.
> 
> However,you made the committment to this dog so like I said do your part. Taking over four years then deciding to get rid of the dog is poor form on your part. You go on to say what a great dog it is so keep it. This is why shelters, and rescue groups are full of all types of dogs.
> 
> It sickens me to see a pet sent on its way like a used car.


Shotgun-
I apologize for responding the way I did to your post, it is unlike me. My wife and I are struggling with this decision and your words set me off. 

The fact is I took the dog in and knew nothing about him, it was not long after I got him home my wife dropped a pan in the kitchen, the dog was near her and he almost came out of his skin. I knew then I had a problem. I gave him a lot of bird experience before ever firing near him, he really was interested. I finally thought it was time I let the first bird flush and fly, and the second I fired a single shot and that was that. He will have nothing to do with pheasants anymore or guns. All I have to do is pull a gun out of case and he is high tailing in the other direction. 

To the person who mentioned archery. He will not come out of the garage when I am practicing with my bow in the back yard.lol. I can't explain it. 

I don't like to place blame unless I know the facts and I don't know how he was treated before my wife and I took him in, so I will not blame the previous owner either. I do know however he will never change his view on guns.

Never the less, that is not my reason for looking to find him a new home. There are some issues here that are just to much and we need to do this. Our other dog is a 9 yr old doberman, he may be going to live with my parents. If someone is interested in the GSP I will gladly go through the issues, but I would rather not post my private life all over the web anymore than I have already.

Believe me when I say this is not easy and also believe me when I say he will not be abandoned or taken to anyone's " uncles farm". Unless of course someone really has a farming uncle looking for a good dog. B 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

walle gator said:


> Hey dude I am doubting you I didn't just up and bring him to the gun range I worked with him for over a year and took him to a professional trainer in bad axe. I bet I worked with my dog way way more than a lot of people would consider ever doing and the gun range was the last resort after things were progressing I did everything that the professonal told me. But its all good for me a win win because I still have my gun dog and one heck of a good family dog.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Would that trainer have been Lucky Miller? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

BIGSP said:


> Dude. I hate to break this to you but you made your dog gunshy. The thunderstorms didn't make your job easy buy bringing a dog to a gun range is the worst thing you can do for a dog who is noise sensitive. He was sensitive you made him gunshy. Don't doubt me.


Brent is right. I have dogs that hate thunder. Thunder and guns aren't even in the same boat. Puppies and gun ranges are like gas and a match. 


Don't listen to Shotgun, move the dog as you see fit. Just make sure it goes the the right home, not a shelter. 

That is one thing about posting here, you will have all kinds of assclowns tellin ya things they think you need to know. Even though you may have caused the gunshyness, that's not the subject at hand.


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Firemedic said:


> Brent is right. I have dogs that hate thunder. Thunder and guns aren't even in the same boat. Puppies and gun ranges are like gas and a match.
> 
> 
> Don't listen to Shotgun, move the dog as you see fit. Just make sure it goes the the right home, not a shelter.
> ...


+1 on the thunder. I have a dig tight now who wad born April 19th..... 2.5 months when fireworks started. I live in a city and they were loud and often and 
He was terrified of them. And I did the worst thing and coddled him when he was scared. I fhought for sure be would be gunshy and he is not. He is still terrified of fireworks though.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a dog that totally wigs out at thunder (hides under whatever he can find and pants) but you can rattle off a shotgun next to him all day. It is like he does not even hear it. I was told by someone that you need to put the young dog on birds and while he is excited about them start shooting at a distance and work closer. I did this with both my dogs and they are very comfortable around shotguns. Taking a dog to a gun range "to see what happens" is a stragety I would not advise.
I hope you find a good home for the dog. I don't know how people can part with a dog. I guess I am just a little soft when it comes to dogs.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I guess it's not just Smokey after all. He HATES thunder! Whenever it starts storming, he takes up residence underneath the closest thing he'll fit under. More often than not, it's the computer desk...


----------



## walle gator (Apr 17, 2011)

B Smithiers said:


> Would that trainer have been Lucky Miller?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Nope never heard of him

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

walle gator said:


> Nope never heard of him
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Consider yourself "lucky"!!!!


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Firemedic said:


> Consider yourself "lucky"!!!!


Not a fan Firemedic? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

B Smithiers said:


> Not a fan Firemedic?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
I'm wondering the samething????


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

michgundog said:


> I'm wondering the samething????


Nope.


----------



## Jaxmech (Dec 31, 2011)

I also had a GSP who went gunshy after being tormented with firecrackers...Otto was the best pointing dog I ever was fortunate enough to own...Like was mentioned in the previous post. I tried a number of ways to de-sensitize to no avail...what worked for me was a trip to the DNR rifle range near Ortonville on Sawmill Lake Rd. the weekend before deer season...I arrived befor first light and put Otto on his stake-out in front of the parking area behind the firing line with his water dish just as I did on hunting trips or field trial weekends, and waited...As the firing started , he becane agitated and then panicky as more people arrived and the firing intensified...I monitored his condition from a distance to insure that he was safe and didn't become entanglede as he struggled to free himself...after a couple of hours he wore himself out and layed down on his chain and settled...at lunchtime I resilled his water and gave mim a half can of dog food and then left him again...he spent the last of the afternoon dozing and watching passers by...
The real key to this lesson is to leave the dog alone...monitor his condition from a distance, but don't go to him. If you try to calm and reassure him he will regard it as an affirmation of his behaviour and the anxiety will be re-enforced...What is required is a bit of thogh love...


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Jaxmech said:


> I also had a GSP who went gunshy after being tormented with firecrackers...Otto was the best pointing dog I ever was fortunate enough to own...Like was mentioned in the previous post. I tried a number of ways to de-sensitize to no avail...what worked for me was a trip to the DNR rifle range near Ortonville on Sawmill Lake Rd. the weekend before deer season...I arrived befor first light and put Otto on his stake-out in front of the parking area behind the firing line with his water dish just as I did on hunting trips or field trial weekends, and waited...As the firing started , he becane agitated and then panicky as more people arrived and the firing intensified...I monitored his condition from a distance to insure that he was safe and didn't become entanglede as he struggled to free himself...after a couple of hours he wore himself out and layed down on his chain and settled...at lunchtime I resilled his water and gave mim a half can of dog food and then left him again...he spent the last of the afternoon dozing and watching passers by...
> The real key to this lesson is to leave the dog alone...monitor his condition from a distance, but don't go to him. If you try to calm and reassure him he will regard it as an affirmation of his behaviour and the anxiety will be re-enforced...What is required is a bit of thogh love...


This is the stupidist thing I've ever heard. Please don't anyone try this. 

I'm glad it worked for you but that is not the norm.


----------



## Velvet Marbles (Oct 2, 2010)

B Smithiers said:


> Shotgun-
> I apologize for responding the way I did to your post, it is unlike me. My wife and I are struggling with this decision and your words set me off.
> 
> The fact is I took the dog in and knew nothing about him, it was not long after I got him home my wife dropped a pan in the kitchen, the dog was near her and he almost came out of his skin. I knew then I had a problem. I gave him a lot of bird experience before ever firing near him, he really was interested. I finally thought it was time I let the first bird flush and fly, and the second I fired a single shot and that was that. He will have nothing to do with pheasants anymore or guns. All I have to do is pull a gun out of case and he is high tailing in the other direction.
> ...


Just wow. I'm really sickened where this post so quickly went from your original post! I personally thought it was weird that all but a couple people only noted the "gun shyness" you mentioned in your post. I only saw that as information for potential new owners for your dog....not as an invitation to bash you as an unknowing awful bird dog owner....jeesh! The only thing I got out of your post is that you were posting it here looking a good home with people that would obviously be more experienced with owning a hunting breed dog due to "family issues", which could be any assortment of reasons. 

Did anyone on here think for a second that maybe its due to financial issues? Or perhaps health issues within the family? I'd like to say that if I had to.....I'd be living in a cardboard box with my mutts....but I know if it really came down to it, I'd have to rehome them. Its about keeping the dog in a home that can keep them happy, healthy, loved, and taken care of. I have a friend who's trying to find a home for his fathers 2yr black lab. His father found out about 8 months ago he's dying of a disease. He's been in the hospital for about a month and a half and is coming home finally.....and the dog cannot live there any longer do to his health concerns. He's an avid duck & goose hunter, it breaks his & his sons heart to have to rehome his young dog still in training...but they have to. Needless to say I may be temporarily having a lab house guest until we can find a good home for her.

Cudos for you for posting on here to try to rehome your gsp. I'll ask around. If you can't find any takers please contact a gsp or weim rescue organization in Michigan, they can help. 
To the rest of you that only posted about about correcting this dogs gunshyness or faulting the owner.....shame on you. For me....my dogs are loving companions that deserve the best, hunters second. Don't make assumptions about why people are rehoming their animals without at least the courtesy of asking them! Jeesh people! Oh...merry frickin' new year too! Way to start 2012 off!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lj04 (Sep 3, 2007)

Velvet Marbles said:


> Just wow. I'm really sickened where this post so quickly went from your original post! I personally thought it was weird that all but a couple people only noted the "gun shyness" you mentioned in your post. I only saw that as information for potential new owners for your dog....not as an invitation to bash you as an unknowing awful bird dog owner....jeesh! The only thing I got out of your post is that you were posting it here looking a good home with people that would obviously be more experienced with owning a hunting breed dog due to "family issues", which could be any assortment of reasons.
> 
> Did anyone on here think for a second that maybe its due to financial issues? Or perhaps health issues within the family? I'd like to say that if I had to.....I'd be living in a cardboard box with my mutts....but I know if it really came down to it, I'd have to rehome them. Its about keeping the dog in a home that can keep them happy, healthy, loved, and taken care of. I have a friend who's trying to find a home for his fathers 2yr black lab. His father found out about 8 months ago he's dying of a disease. He's been in the hospital for about a month and a half and is coming home finally.....and the dog cannot live there any longer do to his health concerns. He's an avid duck & goose hunter, it breaks his & his sons heart to have to rehome his young dog still in training...but they have to. Needless to say I may be temporarily having a lab house guest until we can find a good home for her.
> 
> ...


He posted a gunshy dog on a hunting forum. The target audience is hunters. It seems that it may be a concern to someone looking for a dog here.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

BIGSP said:


> This is the stupidist thing I've ever heard. Please don't anyone try this.
> 
> I'm glad it worked for you but that is not the norm.


:lol:

As stupid as it sounds,,, a similar system worked for me. The first Lab I had was gunshy (100% my fault),,, once I was completely out of options, I decided to "shoot it outta him". A couple of Saturdays and a couple boxes of cheap shells with the dog leashed in the boat and he was cured. 

He still hated thunderstorms and fireworks but guns were no problem.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

lj04 said:


> He posted a gunshy dog on a hunting forum. The target audience is hunters. It seems that it may be a concern to someone looking for a dog here.


Makes perfect sense to me. He wasn't trying to pass it off as a hunting dog. He's tried that and it won't work because the dog is gun shy. He clearly stated that in his post. This is a forum full of hunters, but not everyone who visits this forum hunts. I'm a dog lover, but not a bird hunter. I have a wonderful dog who is from dogs that hunt all the time. But he's just a pet, not a hunter. I'm sure that if I were a bird hunter and knew how to train a dog for that purpose, Smokey would probably make a very good bird dog.

Some of the responses here were completely uncalled for and I see no reason for the OP to have to apologize for anything he said here. His original post was fine the way it was and some came on here ripping him for all sorts of things.

To tell you the truth, if I didn't already have a dog I'd have probably jumped at the chance to take it. I love GSP's but I don't have the resources right now for more than one dog. One poster here tried to make him feel bad for "dumping" the dog and moving on like he was abandoning it or something. That's not the case at all. He wants to have a dog to hunt with but it sounds like he can't really have more than one dog either. That being the case, what is wrong with him trying to find a loving and caring home for the dog that doesn't fit his needs and getting one that will? Nothing wrong with that at all! He wasn't abandoning the dog to some shelter somewhere.

John


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Sounds like a good candidate for use as a deer blood tracker....no bangs


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Velvet Marbles said:


> Just wow. I'm really sickened where this post so quickly went from your original post! I personally thought it was weird that all but a couple people only noted the "gun shyness" you mentioned in your post. I only saw that as information for potential new owners for your dog....not as an invitation to bash you as an unknowing awful bird dog owner....jeesh! The only thing I got out of your post is that you were posting it here looking a good home with people that would obviously be more experienced with owning a hunting breed dog due to "family issues", which could be any assortment of reasons.


Did you miss where they apologized? And it was over a misunderstanding?


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Jr. you would be wise to stay away from threads like these. 99.9% of the time they turn ugly without any help to the original poster.:sad:


----------



## Velvet Marbles (Oct 2, 2010)

fish fanatic jr. said:


> Did you miss where they apologized? And it was over a misunderstanding?


No....I didn't "miss it". I read every post....several times. I was just pointing out several peoples quickness to post on very unhelpfull tips to this person. The poster was not looking for tips or reasons to cure gunshyness nor for reasons why he shouldn't rehome his dog. He was merely posting in an attempt to find a good home for his hunting breed dog.....on a hunting dog forum....lord forbid it may not be able to hunt birds and "just" be a pet.....or a tracker as someone else mentioned. But, again.....thanks for assuming I didn't read any of the postings, and am just randomly submitting postings because I feel like it. Further proves my point. Seriously? Crype ....just find the dang dog a lovey ******* home. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Well....anyways good luck on find a good home for your dog and I hope things get better for ya.


----------



## Shlayer (Nov 8, 2011)

Rage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Velvet Marbles said:


> No....I didn't "miss it". I read every post....several times. I was just pointing out several peoples quickness to post on very unhelpfull tips to this person. The poster was not looking for tips or reasons to cure gunshyness nor for reasons why he shouldn't rehome his dog. He was merely posting in an attempt to find a good home for his hunting breed dog.....on a hunting dog forum....lord forbid it may not be able to hunt birds and "just" be a pet.....or a tracker as someone else mentioned. But, again.....thanks for assuming I didn't read any of the postings, and am just randomly submitting postings because I feel like it. Further proves my point. Seriously? Crype ....just find the dang dog a lovey ******* home.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


When did I assume? I mearly asked a simple question if you had seen where they each apologized.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Brent

Check your PM's. If you still are willing to move him I have a likely family willing to accept him.

Bob


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

Shotgun Kennel said:


> OK - I will start. Gunshyness is man-made. I am guessing you probably caused this because you did not know how to break a dog to the gun. And, he has lived with you for over four years and now you want to get rid of him? Is this because you got another dog. I respectfully suggest you suck it up and keep your end of the deal.


spoken like the pure a hole that you are. 


mysignature http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=1295


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Folks-

I did not create this post looking for ideas on how to fix the dog. I am trying to find him a good home, I simply can not keep him as a member of my family anymore as hard of a decision as it has been. 

I am a firm believer in everyone having their own opinion, but please do not jump to conclusions about this. I have been contacted by a few interested people and have told them the detailed reasons and they understand my position. 

Lastly I will state an opinion of mine, this is a great site, but it seems anymore people are using it to get their thrills by attacking people for their choices about everthing under the sun. We must not forget everyone first visited this site because they enjoy the outdoors in oneway or another, just because it may not be the way you do does not mean its wrong. B 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Brent,

For a bunch of tree huggers there is a lot of testosterone in this forum..why unno....maybe because everyone is always correct all the time in here. People like to read into things....why? again...unno maybe season is over and people are bored. 

Simple fact of the matter is....it is what it is. Jake is gunshy and you want to find him a home.

*If people don't want to help, they should respectfully shut their pie hole if they don't have anything to contribute to the original post they should move on.* Potential people wanting to help have to sift through 3 pages of unrelated dribble. We have plenty of just screwing off posts to play around and poke jabs at each other.

Im open to helping Jake out.

Anyhow I "think" i got you a home for Jake. Nate left you a voice mail and would like to check him out as soon as possible. Jakes goal in life would be to couch potato, tennis ball chaser and to harrass my dogs from day to day.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Rugergundog said:


> Brent,
> 
> For a bunch of tree huggers there is a lot of testosterone in this forum..why unno....maybe because everyone is always correct all the time in here. People like to read into things....why? again...unno maybe season is over and people are bored.
> 
> ...


Could not agree with you more. I returned his call. Thanks 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hogmansp (Dec 17, 2011)

Great to see this thread worked as it was posted to do. Hope Jake gets a great family to spend time with!


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

All worked out well. Jake will be scooped up and on his way to his new home in a couple hours. 

Mission accomplished!


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

That's good to hear!


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Rugergundog said:


> All worked out well. Jake will be scooped up and on his way to his new home in a couple hours.
> 
> Mission accomplished!


Jake is now with his new family, thanks for all your help Rugergundog! I think he will be a great fit in his new home, as well as his new owners in his life. My wife and I do still sit here with with a heavy heart however, isnt it amazing how you can be happy yet so sad at the same time. B


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

We will post up a success pic once Jake is all settled in. And ill bet my bottom dollar he will be grinnin ear to ear with a bird in his mouth! If i can train bad and i mean BAD kids from Detroit for a occupation and get my ding dong door nail GSP to perform like he does despite all the naysaying, im pretty confident Jake will find his groove.


----------



## lakergrad (Aug 2, 2002)

Nice job guys!


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

Rugergundog said:


> We will post up a success pic once Jake is all settled in. And ill bet my bottom dollar he will be grinnin ear to ear with a bird in his mouth! If i can train bad and i mean BAD kids from Detroit for a occupation and get my ding dong door nail GSP to perform like he does despite all the naysaying, im pretty confident Jake will find his groove.


:woohoo1:

I just "LOVE" happy endings!  Sounds like a perfect fit. Can't wait to see the photo(s).


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

chewy said:


> spoken like the pure a hole that you are.
> 
> 
> mysignature http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=1295


Didn't do yourself much good with this, either. She showed some class (something you appear to be lacking) by admitting she was wrong.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Chewy has plenty of class, if many were to realize how much he likes to fish and im not talking about the kind with scales and gills you would go ...ahhh doooof.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Rugergundog said:


> Chewy has plenty of class, if many were to realize how much he likes to fish and im not talking about the kind with scales and gills you would go ...ahhh doooof.


And it would seem that he is very good at "fishing".


----------

